# Help Back Button Not working after Villain 3.0.0 install



## Brondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Back Button no longer functions. AT&T Galaxy S II
AT&T Galaxy S II

So I just flashed VillainROM 3.0.0 and everything loaded up fine however of the 4 bottom row function keys only the menu key and the home key will work.
The back key and the search key no longer work.
For some reason I can not use ROM manager to restore to an earlier restore point either. When I go through the program it allows me to choose the restore point but takes no actions. 
When I manually restart the phone holding the vol up/down and power button to get into recovery mode, I am now in orange lettered CWM and I still only have the use of 2 bottom row keys and the confirm button which is the home button functions as a back button.
I literally can not select anything in CWM as I do not have any buttons that will select, I can go up and down but can not select.

Please help me either fix CWM so I can restore to a previous state or get my bottom row buttons functioning so I can install a diff rom.

Thanks.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

hey. i did a little searching and found a similar problem with the og sgs: 
http://www.samsunggalaxysforum.com/...SID=ea6c794cfbadc67a00fe050a1e2508f9#msg15463

I'm not sure if upgrading the touch firmware will work, since you're on a custom rom... but if anything, it might be a good resource.


----------



## Brondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I tried that already, its game be two options, update the touchkey firmware and the update tsp firmware. I updated touchkey, it was successfully updated but did nothing. I updated the TSP fw and it failed and none of the touchscreen would work afterwords (gave me a quite a scare). Not just the buttons but the screen too. I reset and everything was back at the starting point, only two bottom buttons working. . . . 
I appreciate the effort tho. . .. it's just really frustrating.


----------



## sunbergzach (Oct 30, 2011)

My friend and I had the same problem - It turns out we had flashed a kernel designed for the international version of the SGS II (he has the AT&T version). Since the international version has a different button layout, the international version kernel broke the AT&T version buttons.

An AT&T kernel is located in this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1309293&highlight=how+to+root
(sorry, it wouldn't let me add a hyperlink because I have never posted on this forum before)

We flashed that kernel using heimdall (I guess you would use odin if you were on Windows), and the button functionality was restored.


----------

